
Facebook Bought a Police Force - oftenwrong
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3akm7/how-facebook-bought-a-police-force
======
deogeo
> Menlo Park, an affluent, mostly white city of 35,000

According to their own source, Menlo Park is 70% white, but this _includes
Hispanics_ , who make up 18%. Assuming they were mostly counted under white,
this leaves whites as barely over half of the residents - certainly less than
the 61% non-Hispanic white of the US as a whole [1]. So why does Vice try to
frame Menlo Park as some sort of white stronghold, when it's less white than
the US on average?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demography_of_the_United_State...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demography_of_the_United_States#Race_and_ethnicity)

